# 1967 Panther & 1965 Corvette II *WOW*



## Wayne Adam (Jun 18, 2012)

Two weeks ago I had the best Schwinn week ever. I scored two amazing Schwinns from Craigslist. First I got this beautiful '67 Blue Panther from a guy in Easton, PA about 35 miles from my house.
 He was firm on the price of $300.00. Once I saw the bike, I had no problem with that. The paint is like glass with only a few scratches, and the chrome is show quality with no scrapes, scratches, or pitting.  Then, only a couple of days later, I came across the ad for the '65 Corvette II. It looked very dusty and a bit dirty in the ad. It was listed for $250.00 OBO. I drove over to a little town outside of Scranton, PA, about 75 miles away. Once I arrived there, the lady told me that her father bought the bike new and always took care of it. She let me have it for $200.00!!
 I spent a few hours cleaning & detailing it & WOW, what a beautiful bike!. It is also the top of the line with the 3-speed, dual hand brakes, bow pedals, teardrop rear lens & the deluxe seat & best of all, it's coppertone. 
  Anyway, I want to thank all of you guys for your input on these bikes with the questions I asked prior to buying them...............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jun 18, 2012)

*makes a non Schwinn guy drool*

Wayne, those are amazing!! No really, AMAZING!!!!!!!. Makes a non schwinn guy like myself wish I had these.
Wow...great finds. And to get the woman to agree to $50 less on the highly collectible Corvette II, even if it was dusty but, that would have been my haggling tool....great skills my friend.

JD


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 18, 2012)

*Thanks John ( jd56)*

Hi John,
    Thanks for the compliments on the Schwinns. Until recently, I had very few Schwinns in my collection.
 Also, thanks for you comments on my little 20" Huffy. I have been painting classic cars, bikes , guitars, and many other things for 40 years.
 I am a fanatical painter, all of my finishes have to be perfect. For years I painted for everyone, but now I pretty much just paint my own things.
But as far as these Schwinns go, It's nice to get two bikes that I don't have to restore.
    Thanks again..............Wayne


----------



## Larmo63 (Jun 18, 2012)

Crazy lucky on both of those finds on CL no less than............."in one week!!!!!"

They both look almost showroom condition,

I never get that lucky.......


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2012)

*Corvette...$$$*

Wayne...I found this in my alerts this morning....you didn't do bad on the Corvette you got. The listing is for the green model which might bring more money but, not $700.

If this is the full retail then, I think your investment was a good one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221055196621&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 24, 2012)

*Hi John*

Hey John,
   Thanks, I think you are right. Everytime I walk through my basement, that Corvette really jumps out at me.
I think that I like it better than the Panther, but I can't let them know that!..............Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Jun 24, 2012)

Be sure to take each one in a separate room when you give them a rub down....sibling rivalry is not good.
I like the Corvette better too...probably because of the coppertone.
Sweet schwinns my friend 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Jun 28, 2012)

*yours is nicer I think*

Wayne...heres a "what it might be worth" value to hang onto if you decide to sell. The seller is up there in price...if we could all sell our bests for this.

Note this one was on ebay for $700 last week or so....see my earlier post.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221060069453&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 28, 2012)

Beautiful bikes! I love Middleweights! In fact, I scored a Coppertone Panther last week. It is also a 67. Tell me, what type of pedals are on yours? Do they have reflectors? All thats left to do is RIDE EM!


----------

